# Hello All



## Gemma (Apr 2, 2021)

Hello everyone, I'm Gemma. I live in Scotland, recently moving back to my hometown of Milngavie after spending a few years further up north in Tyndrum and also some time in England in the Greater Manchester area. I recognise a few names on here, I think some have registered on my own site or I've seen them on various support forums. I look forward to chatting with everyone


----------



## Ozzy47 (Apr 2, 2021)

Welcome to TMH Gemma. Thanks for all of your designing help.


----------



## Catsmother (Apr 2, 2021)

to the forum @Gemma


----------



## Lee (Apr 2, 2021)

Hey Gemma, wonderful to have you here.


----------



## willowtigger (Apr 2, 2021)

Welcome, Gemma


----------



## PGen98 (Apr 2, 2021)

It's fantastic to see you here, @Gemma, I love your work on your site and I see you posting from time to time on the XF forums (I go by Static-xbox there, a bit of a lovable idiot )


----------



## Pig Hip (Apr 2, 2021)

Frikkin awesome. Didn't think you would actually be posting here. Very nice to have you.


----------



## PGen98 (Apr 3, 2021)

I can't agree with your new usergroup more, fits so perfectly!


----------



## Ozzy47 (Apr 3, 2021)

Yeah, we felt @Gemma needed a special title.


----------



## PGen98 (Apr 3, 2021)

Ozzy47 said:


> Yeah, we felt @Gemma needed a special title.


Extremely fitting


----------



## lavalamp (Apr 3, 2021)

Welcome @Gemma


----------



## Kyng (Apr 5, 2021)

Welcome aboard, Gemma! I hope you enjoy this place  .


----------



## Spice (Apr 5, 2021)

Enjoy the board Gemma.


----------



## kikipetie (Apr 5, 2021)

Welcome Gemma, Happy to have you here.


----------



## Gemma (Apr 5, 2021)

Thank you for the warm welcomes everyone


----------



## Cazcat (Apr 5, 2021)

Welcome Gemma x


----------



## Gemma (Apr 5, 2021)

Cazcat said:


> Welcome Gemma x


Thanks @Cazcat


----------



## Welf (Apr 5, 2021)

Do you also suffer from mental health issues? If I may ask? Since being a styling goddess is like the coolest thing on the forum right now


----------



## loneliness (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi, Gemma. Welcome. 

I think I was going to join your site but was too nervous.


----------



## Gemma (Apr 6, 2021)

Welf said:


> Do you also suffer from mental health issues? If I may ask? Since being a styling goddess is like the coolest thing on the forum right now


I've suffered from severe depression in the past and once you have I don't think it ever fully "leaves" you. I still have some issues with sleep and lack of energy and there are periods when I shut off from everything but just now I'd say my mental health is fairly normal.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Emerald (Apr 7, 2021)

@Gemma enjoy your time here


----------



## Butterfly88 (Apr 7, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi Gemma  Welcome to the forum


----------



## marti (Apr 20, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Gemma (Apr 21, 2021)

Thanks @Mercury and @marti


----------

